# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  moderiranje-volontiranje?

## ana.m

Da li je i moderiranje na forumu volontiranje ili...?
Znam da se treba biti član godinu dana, znači ja još ne mogu, ali evo imajte me u vidu za koji mjesec ako me budete trebali tu sam   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

i ti bi mela, ha ?  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

ana   :Smile:  

javi se anchie

----------


## ana.m

Ma neeeeee, ja bih bila od neke koristi, a volim tipkati po kompu pa...  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> ana   
> 
> javi se anchie


Budem, thanks   :Smile:

----------


## enela

> Da li je i moderiranje na forumu volontiranje ili...?
> Znam da se treba biti član godinu dana, znači ja još ne mogu, ali evo imajte me u vidu za koji mjesec ako me budete trebali tu sam


E ovo stvarno nisam znala. Već se dugo pitam kaj trebaš napraviti da bi bio moderator. A to je nekaj kaj mogu raditi od doma, kasno navečer.

----------


## anchie76

Evo pojasnjenja o tome kako se postaje moderator na forumu   :Smile:  

Prvo i osnovno pravilo je to da osoba MORA biti clan Udruge.

Kada vidimo gdje smo "slabi", gdje nam trebaju novi ili dodatni moderatori, onda gledamo po clanstvu i razmatramo tko bi bio najbolji za taj posao.  Bitno nam je da osoba "zna" s korisnicima, te da je domaca na terenu vezano za podforum za koji trazimo moderatora (npr. da je aktivna na projektu poroda i kuzi se u to, pa je logicno da je netko tko je aktivan na tom projektu bude moderator poroda).
Kada se usaglasimo tko bi bio najbolji za taj posao, onda nudimo toj osobi da moderira i vrbujemo kako znamo i umijemo da prihvati   :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo, i ja se javljam, komp mi je uključen preko cijelog dana i imam DSL, pa često škicnem na forum. PDF-ovi koje redovno i detaljno iščitavam su KSO, Zdravlje djece, Izazovi roditeljstva, Produženo dojenje i Dobne skupine 1-3 (taj PDF bih i najradije moderirala). Pa, ako postoji potreba...

----------


## petarpan

ja nekak kak i luna....
a ja u zadnje vrijeme najviše švrljam po drugim udrugama i pojedincima, 4 kuta i kamo s ovim   :Embarassed:  

baš sam produktivna   :Grin:

----------


## enela

> Evo pojasnjenja o tome kako se postaje moderator na forumu   
> 
> Prvo i osnovno pravilo je to da osoba MORA biti clan Udruge.


Dovoljno je da sam podupiruća ili nije?

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo pojasnjenja o tome kako se postaje moderator na forumu   
> 
> Prvo i osnovno pravilo je to da osoba MORA biti clan Udruge.
> 
> 
> Dovoljno je da sam podupiruća ili nije?


Da, to je jedan od uvjeta da je clan barem podupiruci.

Hvala vam svima koji ste se ponudili, imat cemo vas u vidu ak vas zatrebamo.  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

ja se ne nudim


mene bi razjareni korisnici dočekali u sačekuši   :Grin:

----------


## Hady

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> ja se ne nudim
> 
> 
> mene bi razjareni korisnici dočekali u sačekuši


X   :Wink:

----------


## Tea

ana.m, otela mi pitanje   :Laughing:  

upravo sam večeras to mislila postaviti anchie76, al sam se dvoumila, dal javno ili na pp  :/ 

i ja se prijavljujem, bit ću oštra i nemilosrdna   :Grin:  kao ni jedna do sada   :Wink:   :Grin:  (šala)

----------


## anki

jel mogu ja moderirati "rodilišta" ? imam par tips&tricks na tom području   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

ne možeš!

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala svima na ponudama (i onima koji se prvo trebaju učlaniti!)   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam i dalje zainteresirana   :Smile:

----------


## Tea

i ja   :Smile:

----------


## meda

ja bih voljela moderirati pdf o pelenama i forumsku burzu

pelene jer citam i o platnenima i bez pelena i o odvikavanju i sve mi je to sad aktualno, pa da spojim ugodno s korisnim 

a burzu jer vidim puno nedosljednosti u provodenju pravila (nek se niko ne uvrijedi, pretpostavljam da je zato sto moderatori imaju posla s vaznijim projektima, a ja nemam    :Grin:   )

----------


## apricot

ako/kad bude potrebe za novim moderaotrima, anchie će vam se javiti.   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> ja bih voljela moderirati pdf o pelenama i forumsku burzu
> 
> pelene jer citam i o platnenima i bez pelena i o odvikavanju i sve mi je to sad aktualno, pa da spojim ugodno s korisnim 
> 
> a burzu jer vidim puno nedosljednosti u provodenju pravila (nek se niko ne uvrijedi, pretpostavljam da je zato sto moderatori imaju posla s vaznijim projektima, a ja nemam     )


Kvalifikacijsko pitanje:

Jel bi ostavila, brisala ili ključala temu o (kršitelj koda)ovim bočicama koja se nalazi u burzi?   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

gdje je?

----------


## ronin

možda je mislio na ovo
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51813

ali to su poklopci a ne bočice  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> gdje je?


Pa potraži malo....   :Grin:  

Ako ne uspiješ, evo ovdje... doduše, ne radi se o bočicama, ali o poklopcima za iste, i još naveden link na (kršitelj koda)... 

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=51813

p.s. meni ne smeta, vjerojatno jer nisam PRAVA RODA... al mislim da bi nekoj pravoj Rodi moglo zasmetati...   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Evo, i ja se javljam, komp mi je uključen preko cijelog dana i imam DSL, pa često škicnem na forum. PDF-ovi koje redovno i detaljno iščitavam su KSO, Zdravlje djece, Izazovi roditeljstva, Produženo dojenje i Dobne skupine 1-3 (taj PDF bih i najradije moderirala). Pa, ako postoji potreba...


super, a ja bih mogla preuzeti noćnu šihtu. od 22h do negdje 4 ujutro   :Grin:  mogle bi biti tandem   :Razz:  nemojte se ustručavat!   :Saint:

----------


## zmaj

ja ne bih...preveć komplicirano...svaka vam čast  :Razz:

----------


## anki

ja i dalje bi! ali mene nećejuuuuuuuuu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Moover

ne znam koji gušt vidite u tom... nije to ni lagan ni jednostavan posao... ustvari, ponekad je baš bezvezan...

a i uvijek će se naći neki nezadovoljnik kojem ćete se morat opravdavat za svoje postupke...

pa će vas to živcirati... pa ćete nervozu prenijeti na djecu i muža... i eto... onda svi nahebu zbog tamo nekih mod. prava na roda forumu...   :Grin:  

Želite li još uvijek postati moderatori?  :/   :Grin:

----------


## anki

moć je moć, pa makar i familija patila zbog toga   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

ma kani se ćorava posla  :Razz:

----------


## apricot

> moć je moć, pa makar i familija patila zbog toga


moja obitelj sasvim sigurno ne pati zbog ovoga posla.
na forumu sam isključivo kada ih nema doma (sad su otišli na biračko mjesto)...

a moć mi je... velika   :Laughing:

----------

